
Eva: The World's First Smart Shower - ph0rque
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/eva-the-world-s-first-smart-shower
======
jack-r-abbit
This looks pretty cool. I've often thought about how to build smart tech into
the shower. What I always envisioned would require a more integrated solution
(actually using controllable valves to adjust the temp instead of the old
knobs, etc) but this looks like it gets a lot of bang for a minimally invasive
add-on.

------
xkcd-sucks
A shower controlled by a smartphone...

